# RGH Help



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

I have a MW3 RGH that worked amazing!  I put it away for about 2 years, and just got it out to play again.

The issue I have is that when I press the power button the center green light on the Xbox stays green.  No display.

If I look in the side of the xbox I see a solid red light and every 2 - 3 seconds a green light flash.

I've tried booting with and w/o a hard drive and it makes no difference.

I've let it sit with the green center light it for 20 minutes and it never "glitches" and boots up FSD for me.

What do I need to do next?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I have a MW3 RGH that worked amazing!  I put it away for about 2 years, and just got it out to play again.
> 
> The issue I have is that when I press the power button the center green light on the Xbox stays green.  No display.
> 
> ...


Something has probably lost connection with the rgh.  That would be my guess as to what's happening.  The system is probably fine, it's just the rgh.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

oh no! 

Best solution to find someone who still works on them?

Or are the parts even made for an RGH anymore?  Or is there a better method around now-a-days?


----------



## terrha (Aug 17, 2022)

the best thing was to install retail and turn it on without unlocking it because there may be a secondary error there, like 100 or 101


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> oh no!
> 
> Best solution to find someone who still works on them?
> 
> Or are the parts even made for an RGH anymore?  Or is there a better method around now-a-days?


@brickmii82 or @Donnie-Burger might do it.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

terrha said:


> the best thing was to install retail and turn it on without unlocking it because there may be a secondary error there, like 100 or 101



any tutorial on how?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> @brickmii82 or @Donnie-Burger might do it.



Awesome!  I'll see if they see the ping and gladly let them


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> any tutorial on how?


Iirc, you can only get a secondary error code if it rrod.


----------



## terrha (Aug 17, 2022)

It's kind of complicated because you first climb the shell and as your device doesn't have the screen you have to reprogram it manually and then remove the unlock, specifically the GND and VCC wire, you don't need to remove everything.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

ugh, i've never done it before but am pretty technical sans soldering skills, haha


----------



## terrha (Aug 17, 2022)

so you better take it to someone, some technician who knows how to unlock it because in short you have to lock it again to see if it will give someone a secondary error that unlocks it doesn't let you see.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Have you tried using the eject button to boot up to go into Xell? If you can get into Xell, try resetting your video settings. Turn on the console. As the console starts, press and hold the Y button while pulling the right trigger on the controller. The display settings are reset to the default settings, and then the console automatically restarts. Also verify it's a good HDMI if you're using HDMI


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 17, 2022)

Most rgh images wont show a rrod and infinite glitch

If you can flash stock back to it then you can test (If it boots make a new rgh image and flash that)

If xell loads you can do this with USB and should work on most xbox mobos just make sure if you have a Corona to check model

Can be a timing file issue but if you didnt mess with that then I doubt it

Ive seen rghs from other modders with 10-20 min boot times


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Have you tried using the eject button to boot up to go into Xell? If you can get into Xell, try resetting your video settings. Turn on the console. As the console starts, press and hold the Y button while pulling the right trigger on the controller. The display settings are reset to the default settings, and then the console automatically restarts. Also verify it's a good HDMI if you're using HDMI



Do I press the eject button and it will power on the rgh?

Or do I need to press eject button and power button?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> Most rgh images wont show a rrod and infinite glitch
> 
> If you can flash stock back to it then you can test (If it boots make a new rgh image and flash that)
> 
> ...



I know previously it would boot in < 10 seconds...

Are you saying I should just press the power button and walk away to see if it actually boots into FSD?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Just the eject button.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

Pressing the eject button, ejects the cd tray, and powers on with blue screen and writing....

image is to large to upload here....


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

That's good. It means it is successfully glitching and there is either an issue with the RGH nand programming(flash) or you have a video issue keeping it from booting. When the console goes to boot up, it looks for the HDMI "handshake" and if it can't be completed, the boot sequence will stall until the handshake is completed. That's why I suggested to try resetting your video settings, and to check the HDMI cord. If you are getting that blue screen over HDMI, obviously the cord is OK and you can try doing the video reset. If you have any component cable hookups, you can try using those also. If that doesn't work, you may have a flash issue for whatever reason.

Xell bypasses the handshake and is in a separate part of the flash which is why it will boot that way.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

I pressed the power button on the xbox and held r trigger and y for 30 seconds and it never booted, and I turned on the xbox by the controller and held r trigger and y for 30 seconds and never booted to fsd.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yeah you might have a flash issue then. You can try a clean launch.ini file on a USB stick but I doubt it'll work. Look for the latest Dashlaunch download and it'll have a launch.ini config file included in it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

iirc, you can flash the system in xell if that's the problem, so you should be okay.  I think you're supposed to put the updflash.bin on the root of a flash drive, and it will detect it.  I hope you have a flash backup somewhere.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

google around for Dashlaunch...

When I find that what do I need to do?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> iirc, you can flash the system in xell if that's the problem, so you should be okay.  I think you're supposed to put the updflash.bin on the root of a flash drive, and it will detect it.  I hope you have a flash backup somewhere.



hah, unfortunately I do not.  Someone else set all of this up for me, and I purchased it online from them, so I do not have any backups or anything around.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm not sure if you can dump the flash from within xell, so that could be a problem.  as for dashlaunch, you can inject the latest version with the nand patcher, so you don't have to google it.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

oh you are over my head there @godreborn


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

@brickmii82  might know if there's a way to dump the flash through xell, but I don't know if you'll be able to generate a new flash from it.  there's a way to use a donor nand if the nand is corrupted beyond repair, but I don't know anything about it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

it may be possible to install dashlaunch through xell, but I'm not sure.  your best bet to find it standalone is a site called realmodscene.  I have an account there, so I'll take a look.  I think the latest is 3.21.  @DinohScene should be made part of this thread.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

found it.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

awesome, now what do I need to do with this?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Erase erase erase lol, thx @godreborn


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

I don't know how to load xex files in xell, but it may be as simple as putting it on the root of your flash drive.  if that doesn't work, try removing the files and putting them on the root.  and, if that doesn't work, wait for someone else to respond.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the latest but it's what I have in my archives. Rename the info_launch to just launch and put it on a USB. Try booting it up with the USB in and the launch file on the USB. If you have to reflash, you should read up on the process and programs to be used or send it out if you're not comfortable with that level of troubleshooting. You can semi-brick it and it's most likely salvageable as it is right now without having to build a nand from scratch.


I'm pretty sure that's the latest.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

iirc, dashlaunch adds launch.xex and helper.xex to the flash, if something is wrong with dashlaunch, it could indeed cause the console not to boot.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

btw, @MikeTheKnight2016 , I'd remove that image of xell if I were you.  it has your cpu key, and you don't want that getting out.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

Is this all I need to do:
1) Extract the zip
2) rename info_launch.ini to launch.ini
3) Plug in flash drive
4) boot xbox


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, @MikeTheKnight2016 , I'd remove that image of xell if I were you.  it has your cpu key, and you don't want that getting out.



ohhhh thanks for that info....i just removed the link


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Is this all I need to do:
> 1) Extract the zip
> 2) rename info_launch.ini to launch.ini
> 3) Plug in flash drive
> 4) boot xbox


that's what I was going to suggest, because something may be wrong with your original launch.ini.  how to boot it though is just a guess.  @brickmii82 probably knows.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Yes, exactly. Past that, I would do some researching on flashing the nand from xell or have someone look at it, depending on your comfort level.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

okay cool.   

What format do I need to have my usb drive in for the xbox to read it?

I'll try this first...and if it fails...i'll post back on here


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

fat32, btw, I thought the launch.ini you want was called sample_launch.ini instead of info_launch.ini unless they renamed it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

dashlaunch should be pretty easy to use.  it will detect your firmware, then ask if you want to install it.  hit okay or whatever it says and done.  the only problem is I'm not sure how to reinstall it if it's detected.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

nm, just checked.  it is info_launch.ini that you want.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> fat32, btw, I thought the launch.ini you want was called sample_launch.ini instead of info_launch.ini unless they renamed it.



oh gosh, great catch!  I didn't realize there was two.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> nm, just checked.  it is info_launch.ini that you want.



wait...wait...

I want to rename info_launch.ini to launch.ini and put that on my fat32 flash drive?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> wait...wait...
> 
> I want to rename info_launch.ini to launch.ini and put that on my fat32 flash drive?


yes, I was mistaken.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes, I was mistaken.


Well, not exactly. The other will work but it won't make any adjustments to any other parameters other than what has values assigned in the .ini file. So if you have a bad default opening path but nothing to change it, it will still try going to that bad default opening path.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

iirc, the launch.ini on external will supersede the one on internal, in case you have one there, so you don't have to worry about something like that.  I assume it's a failsafe in case something is catastrophically wrong.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Well, not exactly. The other will work but it won't make any adjustments to any other parameters other than what has values assigned in the .ini file. So if you have a bad default opening path but nothing to change it, it will still try going to that bad default opening path.


it's possible it was the one to use way back when.  I've been using dashlaunch since 2.xx, when it would use older files if they hadn't been deleted causing a soft-brick.  op, that error has been fixed, so don't worry about it.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> iirc, the launch.ini on external will supersede the one on internal, in case you have one there, so you don't have to worry about something like that.  I assume it's a failsafe in case something is catastrophically wrong.


That's exactly why they did the read order the way they did. Ask anyone that ever used a stealth server plugin lol, more brick city than New Jersey.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> That's exactly why they did the read order the way they did. Ask anyone that ever used a stealth server plugin lol, more brick city than New Jersey.


the vita is the same way.  that's why I suggest people put a fresh config.txt on ux0 in case something is corrupted with the inaccessible ur0.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

okay plugging in flash drive with the launch.ini and booting up xbox it IMMEDIATELY booted into (sorry for my bad terminology here) the "standard" xbox dash (not fsd)


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

I just remembered also that I can scroll over to games, and launch XEX MENU 1.1 and get to my games that way.

Does this mean it's an issue with FSD?

Or what do I need to do so that it ALWAYS boots up immediately like this?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay plugging in flash drive with the launch.ini and booting up xbox it IMMEDIATELY booted into (sorry for my bad terminology here) the "standard" xbox dash (not fsd)


that's right.  you need to have default set to FSD or Aurora, then you should be good.  put the directory listing in there.  if you don't know it, put xex menu on a flash drive or burn the disc.  it's read as a demo, so it will work even without a flashed drive, probably for this very reason.  then go into it, and search for your FSD or Aurora folder.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I just remembered also that I can scroll over to games, and launch XEX MENU 1.1 and get to my games that way.
> 
> Does this mean it's an issue with FSD?
> 
> Or what do I need to do so that it ALWAYS boots up immediately like this?


no, use xex menu to find FSD or Aurora, then use that path in default under boot or whatever it's called in the launch.ini.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

Aurora/FSD -> is one more stable than the other?  I've used FSD since the beginning but doesn't mean it's the best


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

it's here in the launch.ini (this is mine, so find where yours is located):


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Aurora/FSD -> is one more stable than the other?  I've used FSD since the beginning but doesn't mean it's the best


FSD is more geared towards just games, Aurora is kinda bloated with a lot of features that you may or may not want.  I think it has voice commands, though FS3 might as well.  I use FSD2.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

btw, you need kinect to use voice commands.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Oops. We fixed it on accident.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Oops. We fixed it on accident.


it was good thinking to see if he could get into xell.  though, it would have to be pretty bad corruption if xell didn't work.  iirc, it's the first 50 blocks of the nand.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

I do not see FSD.xex when I launch XEX 1.1 from stock xbox menu....it may be because I somehow defaulted the search option to hdd1:\Games\ so it's only showing obviously games


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

I think there's a button mapping somewhere.  you may have to stay idle on one of the screens.  I think the bumper buttons shift between them.  it's most likely somewhere else or named something else, but I'm sure it will be obvious once you find it.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> FSD is more geared towards just games, Aurora is kinda bloated with a lot of features that you may or may not want.  I think it has voice commands, though FS3 might as well.  I use FSD2.



ahhh, i'll stick to FSD then.

I see my launch.ini on the external drive when I open xex 1.1


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

that's good.  you can just put a fresh FSD on your external, which is where I keep it, if you can't find the original, then put that location under default in the launch.ini.  it should boot up then.  if you want to get into the original dash, you can by booting xbox home and holding the right bumper button iirc.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

GOT IT!

It's hdd1:\Freestyle3\default.xex

Do I update this on the flash drive?

Or do I need to do something with my internal hard drive?  (or is the problem the internal hard drive)


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

no problem.  put that location under default.  I'm not sure if you need hdd1 or just hdd though.  I think the latter works, possibly both.  I just have usb for my drive.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

is freestlye3 the most up-to-date version?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

yes, each FSD has updates in itself, so it's the latest FSD version, but may need to be updated.  I'm not sure what latest is for FSD3 as I don't use it.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

btw, you might be able to update in FS3 itself.  I know you can in FSD2, but the servers may be down, but you can copy and paste/overwrite files if you need to do so after finding the latest version online.  the latest version is most likely 1000-something.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

you can see your version in freestyle dash by going into the tile that lists the coders.  I forgot the name of it, but it's at the far right of one of the lists.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

okay, so riddle me this....

Using the controller, I went to shut down console.

Counted to 30.

Tried to turn the console on again from the controller....and now nothing is booting agian...still have the flash drive inserted.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

did you put in the location in default?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

if you did, I'd suggest unplugging the console, holding the power button for about 30 seconds, then replugging it in.  that will power cycle the console and flush the memory.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> did you put in the location in default?



no...i did not make any changes...literally shut-it down, then turned it  back on.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

try to power cycle.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> try to power cycle.



unplug the console, and plug back in?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

unplug, hold power button for 30 seconds, then plug it back in.  if that doesn't work, my guess is that it's a hardware problem, possibly with the glitch chip.  I'd think if it was a software problem, it wouldn't have booted at all.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

If you didn't save anything on the USB and the launch.ini is unchanged on it, just unplug and reboot. If you changed anything including the default pathway, delete the whole ini file and recreate it with the info_launch file again. Basically the same thing you did last time


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

i just got pulled onto a work call so can't test atm...

If it's hardware problem....
1) The crew that you pinged...do they do repairs?
2) Are parts still avaliable?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> i just got pulled onto a work call so can't test atm...
> 
> If it's hardware problem....
> 1) The crew that you pinged...do they do repairs?
> 2) Are parts still avaliable?


I know @brickmii82 and I think @Donnie-Burger are in the US.  not really sure about Donnie actually.  and @DinohScene is in Europe.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

also, you shouldn't have to worry about parts.  I mean they still have parts for the ps2, oem even.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

I seriously doubt it's hardware related. I think you just saved something somewhere on accident. Another fresh launch file will probably get it back into dash


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

okay - i unplugged....pressed power button and held for 10 seconds....plugged back in and tried to boot.  Waited 60 seconds, and still nothing.

Okay - i'll copy back over a fresh ini file and try again.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

if it's not hardware related, use this launch.ini.  it's mine.  it should have most of the best patches.  just change the default and plugin sections to denote your own stuff.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

btw, change hdd1 to hdd since that's where your FS3 is located.  it should work.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

okay - copied over a fresh launch.ini file plugged into both front and back usb ports and still not booting.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay - copied over a fresh launch.ini file plugged into both front and back usb ports and still not booting.


remove the internal hdd and any external devices including the hdd, and only plug in a flash drive with the launch.ini.  see if that works.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Don't use any default paths at all, don't change anything off of the info_launch file. Just use the plain jane original that got you into the Xbox dash that GodReborn first uploaded. I think it's searching for a pathway that isn't there or FSD is corrupted.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

When i press the power button i immediately hear a


godreborn said:


> remove the internal hdd and any external devices including the hdd, and only plug in a flash drive with the launch.ini.  see if that works.



Removed the internal hard drive

All that I have is HDMI to tv
Power source
USB Drive with launch.ini on it

Press power button and not booting...


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Don't use any default paths at all, don't change anything off of the info_launch file. Just use the plain jane original that got you into the Xbox dash that GodReborn first uploaded. I think it's searching for a pathway that isn't there or FSD is corrupted.



That is what I am currently doing....renamed info_launch.ini to launch.ini copied to flash drive, plugged into front usb port and tried to boot


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> When i press the power button i immediately hear a
> 
> 
> Removed the internal hard drive
> ...


remove the usb drive as well, see what happens.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> remove the usb drive as well, see what happens.



what would we expect if it's just hdmi & power cable?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

probably boot into the regular dash if it can't find the launch.ini.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Try xell again with the eject button


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

atm i'm not even getting xell to display

When I power on the xbox from the eject button the cd drive ejects and my tv just flashes no signal


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> atm i'm not even getting xell to display
> 
> When I power on the xbox from the eject button the cd drive ejects and my tv just flashes no signal


you using composite or component cables or hdmi?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

oh, you said hdmi.  try with composite cables.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

i don't have any composite cables...let me call around and see if anywhere local has some


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

remember that they're proprietary, though I don't know if it's changed for the slim.  I doubt this will work if you got video originally.  not sure what the problem could be.  I guess the system turned on once just to taunt you.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

And try another HDMI also if you have one, and try another HDMI port on the TV.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

if nothing above works, something must be corrupted or loose.  if you have to take it to somebody, I think it would be more prudent just to buy a new, already modded system rather than fixing an old one.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

btw, you said you were getting one red light sometimes?  that is indicative of a bad flash.  if you got video, you might get an E79 error.  that's hardware failure just like rrod, but it also can mean the flash is corrupted.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

ohhh i did not realize the composite cables were proprietary!

I have tried two different hdmi cables and two different tv's


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, you said you were getting one red light sometimes?  that is indicative of a bad flash.  if you got video, you might get an E79 error.  that's hardware failure just like rrod, but it also can mean the flash is corrupted.



when i press the power button if i look in the "top" or "side" i see a solid red light and a flashign green light


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

they are on the phat at least.  the phat is so old that to get digital out on it, you have to use hdmi and a plugin that fits into the av with an optical port on it.  lol


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

I forgot which it is, but the red light will be the bottom right quadrant, can't recall if it's horizontal or vertical though.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

oh wait...it's not a red light on the xbox symbol on the front of panel...

it's lights from something inside of the xbox


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

probably glitch chip related then.  that would be my assumption.  maybe it's trying to glitch and it's taking a long time or something is loose.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> when i press the power button if i look in the "top" or "side" i see a solid red light and a flashign green light


See what secondary error code it gives you, when holding eject and clicking the power button 4 times.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> See what secondary error code it gives you, when holding eject and clicking the power button 4 times.


iirc, it won't give a secondary error code unless it's rrod.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

yikes, so really no way to tell what the issue is...

Would I be better of just trying to purchase a new one or should I try to repair this one?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> probably glitch chip related then.  that would be my assumption.  maybe it's trying to glitch and it's taking a long time or something is loose.


The glitch chip normally blinks in  green when it's glitching & all is fine, i assume red would mean the opposite..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The glitch chip normally blinks in  green when it's glitching & all is fine, i assume red would mean the opposite..



so flashing green and solid red...

It's just taking a while to "glitch"?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> yikes, so really no way to tell what the issue is...
> 
> Would I be better of just trying to purchase a new one or should I try to repair this one?


personally, I'd buy a new one.  shouldn't be too expensive, and depending on what the problem is, it could cost $40-$70 just for the repair.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> iirc, it won't give a secondary error code unless it's rrod.


Not sure about fats, but with slims you get secondary error code with red dot of death and not necessarily rlod. But now it's obvious who's the culprit i guess..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> personally, I'd buy a new one.  shouldn't be too expensive, and depending on what the problem is, it could cost $40-$70 just for the repair.



any trusted sellers on here you recommend?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> so flashing green and solid red...
> 
> It's just taking a while to "glitch"?


Is it showing both colors at the same time? Both pulsating? Not sure about that..


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

afaik, red dot of death is the equivalent to rrod on phats.  I don't own a slim though, but that was the only way to fix rrod was microsoft removing it from the system entirely and opting for a different error.  lol


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Is it showing both colors at the same time? Both pulsating? Not sure about that..



so red is solid from the time i plug in the power supply, 'til the time it's unplugged.  Green starts flashing about every 3 seconds when I press the power button.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> any trusted sellers on here you recommend?


I don't know.  I still use my trusty jtag after 14 years, and I've never had to repair it.  it's a phat falcon.  I had to repair my xenon multiple times though.  what a true pos.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> so red is solid from the time i plug in the power supply, 'til the time it's unplugged.  Green starts flashing about every 3 seconds when I press the power button.


ah, sounds like a power supply issue then.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> ah, sounds like a power supply issue then.



power supply issue?  Meaning i just need to purchase a new power supply?

Can I google a MW3 XBOX power supply?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

no, just replace the fat brick that's plugged into the power.  that's what's showing red, right?  you need a specific one.  they're bc, so you can use an older one, but older ones can't use a newer one iirc.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> red dot of death is the equivalent to rrod on phats.


Well for slims, it can give a rdod if you have a faulty usb port (or any component) that may be causing a sgort in the system, blown fuses, and many other scenarios. Not necessarily heat related issues.. 


MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> so *red* is solid from the time i plug in the power supply, 'til the time it's unplugged.  Green starts flashing about every 3 seconds when I press the power button.


The power supply? You were talking before about both colors showing inside the system not the power supply, right? 
The power supply will show red when it's not getting enough power, or is faulty itself.. Don't you have another one to test with?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Well for slims, it can give a rdod if you have a faulty usb port (or any component) that may be causing a sgort in the system, blown fuses, and many other scenarios. Not necessarily heat related issues..
> 
> The power supply? You were talking before about both colors showing inside the system not the power supply, right?
> The power supply will show red when it's not getting enough power, or is faulty itself.. Don't you have another one to test with?


rrod is not heat related.  overheating is two red quadrants.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

it's not the power brick...it's this....see if this video helps 

It's something inside the xbox maybe the glitch chip? IDK

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17Wxd4gAqw9NMVhGeavx-sIlrMxLgfGNO/view?usp=sharing


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

not sure then, but I think it's glitch chip related.  nothing inside a normal, phat system would flash or solid red.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure then, but I think it's glitch chip related.  nothing inside a normal, phat system would flash or solid red.



you recommended purchasing a new one....any US sellers on this site?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

possibly, but I'd troubleshoot some more with the excellent members on here.  as for US sellers, I don't know.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Can I google a MW3 XBOX power supply?


You need to find one with similar voltage etc. 


godreborn said:


> rrod is not heat related.  overheating is two red quadrants.


I thought it showed 3 (for fats)?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

I would suggest you take the cover and shield off of the system.  not very hard to do with a phat, then turn it on with the mobo exposed.  you'll then be able to see what's flashing red.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

- will do...

What would next troubleshooting steps be?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You need to find one with similar voltage etc.
> 
> I thought it showed 3 (for fats)?


nope, it's two red lights.  3 means it's too late pretty much.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> - will do...
> 
> What would next troubleshooting steps be?


read post 131.  you'll be able to see what's flashing red.  see if it's the glitch chip.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You need to find one with similar voltage etc.
> 
> I thought it showed 3 (for fats)?



This is my current power supply


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I would suggest you take the cover and shield off of the system.  not very hard to do with a phat, then turn it on with the mobo exposed.  you'll then be able to see what's flashing red.



Looking for a youtube tutorial now 

i've got about an hour


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

the power supply won't fit into the socket of a phat if it's wrong.  slims use the oval 8 power supply, which even the ps2, slim 3, 4, and 5 use.  it's universal as I'm using one that was marked as ps2 with my ps4.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Looking for a youtube tutorial now
> 
> i've got about an hour


you just have to pop off the grills, and the left and right part of the system are tabbed together.  you do need a torx 8 or 10 forgot which to open up the screws (only take out the long ones).  you don't have to remove the rf board, which is another screw gauge iirc.  it's been years since I've opened a phat, so this is based on memory.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you do need a torx 8 or 10 forgot which to open up the screws (only take out the long ones).  you don't have to remove the rf board, which is another screw gauge iirc.  it's been years since I've opened a phat, so this is based on memory.


He needs some thin flat head screwdrivers to help in opening plastic parts holding the top cover.. 


godreborn said:


> which even the ps2, slim 3, 4, and 5 use. it's universal as I'm using one that was marked as ps2 with my ps4.


The power cable? Yes, PlayStation consoles use same ones.. Neat!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> He needs some thin flat head screwdrivers to help in opening plastic parts holding the top cover..
> 
> The power cable? Yes, PlayStation consoles use same ones.. Neat!


yeah, something to get into those holes.  they make plastic devices for that and slims, because slims are similar.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you just have to pop off the grills, and the left and right part of the system are tabbed together.  you do need a torx 8 or 10 forgot which to open up the screws (only take out the long ones).  you don't have to remove the rf board, which is another screw gauge iirc.  it's been years since I've opened a phat, so this is based on memory.



I've got it to this....can I just remove the T screws on the top to see what i need?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, something to get into those holes.  they make plastic devices for that and slims, because slims are similar.



shoot they were so wiggly all it took was a small flat head screw driver


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I've got it to this....can I just remove the T screws on the top to see what i need?


yes a torx for that giant shield.  I forgot if it's a t-8 or 10.  that uses one and the rf board uses the other.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes a torx for that giant shield.  I forgot if it's a t-8 or 10.  that uses one and the rf board uses the other.



It's a T10 for the sheild...

Do I need to remove the RF Board?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

no, you only need to take out the long screws iirc, so look at a diagram.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

i had to remove the wifi card, the shield was stuck under it 

I'm down to the cd drive and fan....what do I do to get to what I need to see?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

you may have to remove the dvd drive, but try turning on the power and see if see anything that's flashing red or whatever you could see without opening it.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

The solid red light and the flashing green light are on a board that says CR4 on it and has wires soldered to the mobo

Currently it's only hdmi cable and power supply connected (had to remove cd drive in order to get this image.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> The solid red light and the flashing green light are on a board that says CR4 on it and has wires soldered to the mobo
> 
> Currently it's only hdmi cable and power supply connected (had to remove cd drive in order to get this image.


I don't know much about rgh, only jtag, as I've never had a need for an rgh.  @brickmii82 or @DinohScene should be able to help or understand what that means.  I assume it's glitching and failing.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

Failing...meaning hardware related?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

no, a failed glitch.  maybe leave it on for a while, and see if anything happens.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

godreborn said:


> no, a failed glitch.  maybe leave it on for a while, and see if anything happens.



interesting...does it keep trying until it succeeds or looses power?

Do I need to connect Flash drive or hard drive to it?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

most likely, yes.  it could be a shitty install, where it takes forever.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> The solid red light and the flashing green light are on a board that says CR4 on it and has wires soldered to the mobo
> 
> Currently it's only hdmi cable and power supply connected (had to remove cd drive in order to get this image.


Not sure, but i think it looks a bit messy (soldering job)..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Not sure, but i think it looks a bit messy (soldering job)..



FML - is a re-solder an option?  (is that even a thing)


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Ugh... A CR4. A pain in the ass closed source TX chip from 2014. TX got taken down by the feds along with all of their 360 info. Lemme see if I can find some documentation. Is that a Corona board? Those flip switches need to be in the right position depending on the board, and that capacitor on the top may or may not be needed. These things suck imo.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> is a re-solder an option?  (is that even a thing)


Maybe, if the glitch board itself is not faulty..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

UGH the other thing i noticed is that my tv auto-powers off after 15 minutes of no signal, so even if i try to leave the xbox on...after 15 minutes if it doesn't glitch tv will shut down


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Ugh... A CR4. A pain in the ass closed source TX chip from 2014. TX got taken down by the feds along with all of their 360 info. Lemme see if I can find some documentation. Is that a Corona board? Those flip switches need to be in the right position depending on the board, and that capacitor on the top may or may not be needed. These things suck imo.


no, it's a phat



MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> UGH the other thing i noticed is that my tv auto-powers off after 15 minutes of no signal, so even if i try to leave the xbox on...after 15 minutes if it doesn't glitch tv will shut down


my tv does the same, but it's like one to two minutes.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Ugh... A CR4. A pain in the ass closed source TX chip from 2014. TX got taken down by the feds along with all of their 360 info. Lemme see if I can find some documentation. Is that a Corona board? Those flip switches need to be in the right position depending on the board, and that capacitor on the top may or may not be needed. These things suck imo.



how would i tell what the board is?

Double FML - almost certainly sounds like I just need to purchase a new one then


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

I don't think there were any MW3 phats. MW2 phats, but not MW3's.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 17, 2022)

okay, nm, I just saw that it's a slim when I looked it up.  I mistook it for a phat.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Whats the amp rating on the back? Should be like 9.6 usually for a corona and 13.5?!? for a trinity. ICR trinity's off-hand


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

If it helps the MFR Date on the sticker on the back is 2011-09-18
and it's an xbox 360 S


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Whats the amp rating on the back? Should be like 9.6 usually for a corona and 13.5?!? for a trinity. ICR trinity's off-hand



is that the 12V - 9.6A
5V - 1A


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Corona board, lemme see what I can find.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Taken from 7S CR4 install guide. All the dip switches are in the standard spot and the post resistor is set to default 0 ohms which is normal. Since it was booting OK before I would say the added cap is fine. There may be an issue with the last update that was done. In Jrunner there is a box for CR4 installs that includes a sped up reset time of 4 seconds instead of the original 6 seconds, if that isn't checked it can cause issues.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Do you have any files from the console when you got it? Like the stock nand dump that was used to create the rgh image?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Do you have any files from the console when you got it? Like the stock nand dump that was used to create the rgh image?



No, i do not have any files...it didn't even come with a hard drive - just the console and power supply


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

Damn. This thing is trolling you. And us. It's trolling all of us. 

I would say grab a qtip and some isopropyl alcohol, and clean up all that brown solder flux they left everywhere. Put it back together and try getting into Xell with eject again. That should be the mission for now, and if you can do that then we have a successful glitch and boot and this problem is an intermittent one. 

If you can get into Xell, use a clean ini file again and keep the hdd out of the console and try to boot normally. If we can get to Xbox dash then there is a program that can be used to dump the nand called Simple Nand Flasher. We can look at it if you can get a dump of the flash thats on it right now.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 17, 2022)

The solder flux in this image?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 17, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> The solder flux in this image?


Yeah, just put a bit of at least 70% isopropyl alcohol on a q-tip and *gently* scrub around it, then use the other end to help pick up the broken down flux. The higher the concentration the better, but normal first aid alcohol is usually ok. Try to avoid the 50% stuff though because it has a lot of water in it. There was some around the chip, and on the board as you've shown. I see some at the nand flasher points just to the right also.


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> The solder flux in this image?


Woah, that looks really messy.. Whoever did this didn't even bother to clean the leftover flux (unprofessional) that's sprayed all over those contacts.. Clean it with IPA as @brickmii82 suggested.
 I would check all the other wires and pins that're connected to the chip, and clean them too if you see any leftover flux etc.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 18, 2022)

"Leftover flux" being the glue like substance that I see on the board and contacts?


----------



## CoolMe (Aug 18, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> "Leftover flux" being the glue like substance that I see on the board and contacts?


From the pics it does look like it. Also there's no capacitors nearby that could be leaking -which can leave a similar looking liquid- to spread on the chip. Also it's clearly concentrated on that one area..


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

@brickmii82 & @CoolMe - spent about an hour very very very very careful wiping up with some 91% Isopropyl Alcohol...

How does this look?  See any areas I should do again?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

That looks better. Some of the residue that didn't come up might be crystalized at this point, so it's likely the best that can be done. Now, I would suggest you get it back together and try to get it just once into the regular xbox dashboard. Once you can get a boot, you can get a a nand dump with simple nand flasher. If you can't get it into dash, it may need a hardware dump and some further diag. Make sure you use a guaranteed clean launch.ini file again so we know it's not trying to load into a corrupted program on the hard drive or a program that isn't in the specified pathway.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

Will it only boot if it's put back together?  Can I get away with my usb drive plugged in and a fresh launch.ini file and "open" as it is?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Will it only boot if it's put back together?  Can I get away with my usb drive plugged in and a fresh launch.ini file and "open" as it is?


Yeah, actually. You can boot it naked, just make sure the fan is going and you don't put the power supply plugged into the board upside down. The touch button, ribbon cable, and rf board can be a pain if you don't have a controller synced to it or to plug in though.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

geez, after stripping it down and somewhat cleaning...powering on with a controller and a fresh launch.ini ... i'm still experiencing the same situation 

Does it matter which USB port the flash drive is plugged into?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

Is the light coming on and flashing on the CR4 when you attempt to boot up?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

yes - the green light is flashing every 3 seconds.  Red light on the cr4 stays red from the time I plug it into the power supply 'til the time i unplug the power supply


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

Let it keep glitching for at least 5 minutes if it stays flashing every 3 seconds. We want to get a nand dump and I'm assuming you don't have a hardware programmer. If the green flashing stops and it doesn't boot to dash, try Xell again with eject to see if you are having video issues. The chip typically won't flash if it doesn't detect the signal wiring for the glitch process. You would just see a red light. I2C is the blue wire and that does slowdown, postbit is the yellow wire and that detects the console doing its POST process, and CPU reset is the green wire that... resets the CPU for the glitch. Red is power and black is ground/earth


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

I let it go 15 minutes, 'til tv auto power down from no signal...green light still flashing but never glitched.

I do not have a hardware programmer... I'm not opposed to purchasing one, if they are relatively easy to use


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> I let it go 15 minutes, 'til tv auto power down from no signal...green light still flashing but never glitched.
> 
> I do not have a hardware programmer... I'm not opposed to purchasing one, if they are relatively easy to use


I see. Ok we have a couple options here.

1. Tinker with wiring and chip to try and get a successful boot. 
2. Get a programmer and get a nand dump.

It's hard to say which route is best as it was booting before and suddenly it's not, and the only difference that's been indicated is changing dashlaunch settings, which shouldn't stop a glitch process afaik.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

What would I do to tinker with the wiring and chip?
Where can I get a programmer from?  Can you send me a link?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

btw, op, it doesn't matter which usb port you plug it into.  I don't know how it differentiates between 2 usb ports, because you can have 2 hdds plugged in, which is the max, even though there are like 3 or so usb ports.  anyway, you can put usb with no number, and it will work.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

This one has 5 USB ports...2 on the front and 3 on the back


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

If you want to tinker OR use a programmer I would highly, highly, highly suggest you dedicate some time to reading up on CR4XL installation and adjustments, and the nand dumping process via hardware for the 360.

I use an old JR Programmer but there are newer and cheaper ones now. Again, read up on it and choose what you like and what makes sense for you.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

w/o putting the shell back on how do I "press" the eject button for the dvd drive to try to boot to xell?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> This one has 5 USB ports...2 on the front and 3 on the back


the phat has 3, 2 on the front, 1 in the back.  I've never messed with a slim, never even seen one, so I was surprised that opening it was nearly identical if not identical to opening the phat.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

Can I post a link?  I found a JRunner on Amazon for right at $30 USD...that's not bad at all


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> w/o putting the shell back on how do I "press" the eject button for the dvd drive to try to boot to xell?


For the sake of not making a mistake and jumping the wrong points, slip the ribbon cable for the faceplate into its spot on the rf board that goes in the front, then carefully plug in the rf board into the console mobo and press eject on it. Be careful.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

Jrunner is a program for creating nand images. JR Programmer is a programmer. 30$ is a little high but it's probably good, Amazon has a few listed as does eBay. They're probably clones because TX is no more. They should work fine though.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

DO I need to play with the positioning of the front plate?  I connected the ribbon cable to the RF Board, and have the front plate what appears to be properly aligned.  I press the eject button but the console does not power up.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Jrunner is a program for creating nand images. JR Programmer is a programmer. 30$ is a little high but it's probably good, Amazon has a few listed as does eBay. They're probably clones because TX is no more. They should work fine though.



but in order for the JR Programmer to work, I would at least need to get it into Xell, right?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> but in order for the JR Programmer to work, I would at least need to get it into Xell, right?


Nope, getting into Xell is just for verifying a successful glitch cycle. For positioning the faceplate, I put the bottom tabs of it under the mobo/cage. 

Again, study up on the process of dumping the nand via hardware.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

Ohhhh, putting the tabs under the mobo/cage, and resting it on a book so they stay in place = game changer!

Pressing the eject button will power on the xbox and eject the cd drive.  Problem...not booting xell.  I've pressed the eject button, let it boot and stay powered on for about 5 minutes 4 different times, and the xbox has yet to enter xell.  I don't think it makes a diff but do I need to unplug the USB drive from the port when trying to enter xell?

I read a guide about JR Programmer...is that my best bet for dumping nand via hardware (if I can't enter xell)?


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Nope, getting into Xell is just for verifying a successful glitch cycle. For positioning the faceplate, I put the bottom tabs of it under the mobo/cage.
> 
> Again, study up on the process of dumping the nand via hardware.



Also, probably a stupid question but I legit do not know...

Do I need to have my hard drive plugged in for xell to boot or can/will the xbox boot xell with only the cd drive?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

no, you don't.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

xell is part of the nand.  you can even change what buttons activate it, but eject is default.  iirc, you can even add more than one method, but you'd have to build a nand for that.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Ohhhh, putting the tabs under the mobo/cage, and resting it on a book so they stay in place = game changer!
> 
> Pressing the eject button will power on the xbox and eject the cd drive.  Problem...not booting xell.  I've pressed the eject button, let it boot and stay powered on for about 5 minutes 4 different times, and the xbox has yet to enter xell.  I don't think it makes a diff but do I need to unplug the USB drive from the port when trying to enter xell?
> 
> I read a guide about JR Programmer...is that my best bet for dumping nand via hardware (if I can't enter xell)?


Yes, a hardware dump is the only method that will work if you cannot get into a successful boot up. JR Programmer will work fine and is made to work with JRunner. 

As far as Xell, just to make sure, the green light was still blinking while you were trying to boot into Xell, correct? 

And yes you can boot Xell without a hard drive or disc drive. Sometimes it boots on RROD consoles depending on the error


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

I don't know if a blinking light is the result of the glitch chip, but it will blink if the dvd drive is removed.  console should still be functional though, it's just an annoyance.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Yes, a hardware dump is the only method that will work if you cannot get into a successful boot up. JR Programmer will work fine and is made to work with JRunner.
> 
> As far as Xell, just to make sure, the green light was still blinking while you were trying to boot into Xell, correct?
> 
> And yes you can boot Xell without a hard drive or disc drive. Sometimes it boots on RROD consoles depending on the error



Yes, with just the front panel on, and the cd drive attached.  Pressing the cd drive eject button poweres on the xbox and the green light starts flashing every few seconds.  It almost sounds like the xbox is attempting to read a disc in the cd drive (even tho there is no disc there)

Good to know I can boot even w/o a hard drive included, I started panicking thinking that there was some setting/config on the hard drive that needed to be read to boot into xell.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Yes, with just the front panel on, and the cd drive attached.  Pressing the cd drive eject button poweres on the xbox and the green light starts flashing every few seconds.  It almost sounds like the xbox is attempting to read a disc in the cd drive (even tho there is no disc there)
> 
> Good to know I can boot even w/o a hard drive included, I started panicking thinking that there was some setting/config on the hard drive that needed to be read to boot into xell.


a dvd drive flashing green light will be somewhat quick.  it won't flash every few seconds.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> a dvd drive flashing green light will be somewhat quick.  it won't flash every few seconds.



would the green light on the cr4 chip be reading the cd drive or would that be from attempting to glitch?

And i know the hdmi cable is good, I use it to play ps4 on the same tv/same hdmi port


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

probably the latter.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

Do you still have access to that pic you posted earlier that you took down? You'll need the CPU key off of it.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

The light on the chip flashes when it attempts to glitch. If there is no attempt due to wiring, there is no green light. It's trying but due to either a wiring issue or nand flash, it's having trouble succeeding now. What's really weird is that it was glitching just fine... and then it wasn't, without any changes to the nand or chip or wiring.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Do you still have access to that pic you posted earlier that you took down? You'll need the CPU key off of it.



I do...i have it on my phone


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> The light on the chip flashes when it attempts to glitch. If there is no attempt due to wiring, there is no green light. It's trying but due to either a wiring issue or nand flash, it's having trouble succeeding now. What's really weird is that it was glitching just fine... and then it wasn't, without any changes to the nand or chip or wiring.



So it could be a wiring issue after all?

Should I go ahead and order the JR Programmer?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> So it could be a wiring issue after all?
> 
> Should I go ahead and order the JR Programmer?


Yes it could be wiring, but again it was working prior. As far as ordering a programmer, it's up to you. One way or the other you will want to get that nand dump so if you can get into a successful glitch so you can use a program to dump the nand, you wouldn't need it. If you can't, you will need it. Hard to be definitive because there are variables here that are still a mystery.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

okay...i'll keep randomly trying to get into xell by pressing the eject button to boot.

In the interim, i went ahead and ordered it, I have PRIME so it will be here Sunday for me 

Want to get this puppy back up and running as quick as I can.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 19, 2022)

One last question...at this point would the composite cables make a bit of a difference?  Just trying to determine if it would matter at all if I ordered a set of those.

BTW is this a corona?  If yes, could I use Xellous and try to boot from USB?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 19, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> One last question...at this point would the composite cables make a bit of a difference?  Just trying to determine if it would matter at all if I ordered a set of those.


If the green light on the chip stopped flashing and indicated the console had reached a glitch, I would say yes. But due to it continuously flashing, I doubt it's a video issue. You can certainly try it, but I would see if a friend has any.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 20, 2022)

okay - got some component cables from a friend....the switch on the cable...should it be on hdmi or tv? 

I've tried both, and have pressed the eject button on the cd drive to power on the xbox, but still not booting into xell

EDIT ->
I also have green, blue, red, white, red plugged in.  The tv does not have a slot for the yellow cable to go into...does that matter?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 20, 2022)

I would wait for the programmer and dump the nand


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 20, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> I would wait for the programmer and dump the nand



haha - i figured as much.  What's the name of the program I use?  JRunner?  Will a google search turn that up for me?


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 20, 2022)

Yeah I think the newest one is on Octal450's page iirc.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay - got some component cables from a friend....the switch on the cable...should it be on hdmi or tv?
> 
> I've tried both, and have pressed the eject button on the cd drive to power on the xbox, but still not booting into xell
> 
> ...


Normal xell only displays video through composite/yellow, but I don't think that's the problem if it booted up originally.  You probably have xell reloaded or xellous.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Normal xell only displays video through composite/yellow, but I don't think that's the problem if it booted up originally.  You probably have xell reloaded or xellous.



where would the yellow cable get plugged into?  The tv does not have a slot for it, except on the side where the red/yellow/white cables are, but I Think that's standard RCA connector, right?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

the video is composite, so that's (red, white, and yellow) where it would go.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Yeah I think the newest one is on Octal450's page iirc.



i found v 3.2.0 on Github....

Is that the most recent version?

Gosh, I'm an idiiot...the page is for Octal450


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the video is composite, so that's (red, white, and yellow) where it would go.



ahhhh, so the yellow cable that i have not plugged in should go into the red/white/yellow ports/slots on the side of the tv....I'll try that here shortly and report back.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> ahhhh, so the yellow cable that i have not plugged in should go into the red/white/yellow ports/slots on the side of the tv....I'll try that here shortly and report back.



okay for kicks and giggles, I plugged the yellow cable in and pressed the eject button of the cd drive.  Never booted into xell, saw the green light on the cr4 chip flashing every 2 - 3 seconds and waited roughly 5 minutes but never booted.

My JRunner is showing it will be here in the next 4.- 6 hours so hopefully i'll be able to figure something out there


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay for kicks and giggles, I plugged the yellow cable in and pressed the eject button of the cd drive.  Never booted into xell, saw the green light on the cr4 chip flashing every 2 - 3 seconds and waited roughly 5 minutes but never booted.
> 
> My JRunner is showing it will be here in the next 4.- 6 hours so hopefully i'll be able to figure something out there


bummer, I guess there is something wrong with the chip or wiring (probably wiring by the looks of it), but who knows at this point.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

Argh, if it's def the wiring I'll have to ship that puppy off.  I've never done any soldering work before and don't even have the equipment to do such.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

if you have to send it off, I'm not sure if it's worth fixing up or not.  rgh consoles aren't very expensive from what I've seen.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> if you have to send it off, I'm not sure if it's worth fixing up or not.  rgh consoles aren't very expensive from what I've seen.



Are you finding them on Google? This site?  Where are you looking so I know where to start


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

think it was ebay, because I have a second jtag that I was hoping to sell for $400 before rgh existed, but now they're nearly worthless.  lol


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

I found a site on Google that will sell a slim or phat rgh for $135

Is that good price or can I find cheaper if I keep searching?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

probably good.  I was thinking $125, but that's close.  I don't know how much someone will charge you to fix the machine, so you might inquire before you do anything.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

The best I've been able to find is $50 for repairing an rgh, but it's about $20 fore to ship it so it's about half the price of a new one.

Oh I hope this jrunner fixes things!!!


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

yeah, it's not worth investing that much into a fix.  most consoles aren't worth fixing if you have to send it off, unless they're current gen.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

btw, make sure a fixed console or a new rgh comes with some sort of warranty.  standard is probably only 90 days at most though.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

godreborn said:


> btw, make sure a fixed console or a new rgh comes with some sort of warranty.  standard is probably only 90 days at most though.



Yeah, that was 1st thing I looked for...this one gives a standard 90 day or I can get 12 months for $25 (worth it IMO)


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

yeah, I'd go with the 12 months, not a bad price for that extension.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

Might be a stupid query but am I better off getting a new rgh or should I look at a jtahg?


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> Might be a stupid query but am I better off getting a new rgh or should I look at a jtahg?


you probably won't find a jtag, since they were only exploitable up to 7371 iirc.  it's been a very long time, so I may be wrong on the version.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 21, 2022)

okay - my JRunner was just delivered....I've got the chip and 3 cables...

What am I actually connecting this to on the xbox?  I've got a good youtube video on JRunner RGH Tutorial...but I haven't found anything on how to connect the JRunner....


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> okay - my JRunner was just delivered....I've got the chip and 3 cables...
> 
> What am I actually connecting this to on the xbox?  I've got a good youtube video on JRunner RGH Tutorial...but I haven't found anything on how to connect the JRunner....


you'll have to wait for someone like @brickmii82 .  I've never done an rgh, always had a jtag.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

maybe i just suck at google tonight, but I literally can find 0 tutorials on how to connect the JR Programmer to the CR4 board


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 22, 2022)

Search terms xbox 360 dump nand jr programmer


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 22, 2022)

Youre not connecting to the chip, youre connecting to the xbox


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Search terms xbox 360 dump nand jr programmer



Yeah - i've been scowering with those terms...

I keep seing videos of soldering wires from the JR Programmer to the mobo, not connecting the JRProgrammer to the CR4


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

brickmii82 said:


> Youre not connecting to the chip, youre connecting to the xbox



Ohhhhh....well that's probably my probelm then!  I thought I was connecting the JR Programmer to the chip.

Well blankity blank...I didn't realize i'd have to solder these wires to the motherboard...


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

Altho - might as well give er a whirl!  Bc if i'm better off purchasing a new RGH if this isn't a NAND issue....might as well have some fun with this board and see if I can de-solder then re-solder the current set-up


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 22, 2022)

I kinda figured you had read up and studied on it like I suggested lol. So, yeah, probably do a bit more of that. Lots of vids and guides out there. It's not hard.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

I did watch several videos, but all of them were connected/related to the JR Programmer I got that has the "wire caps" on the end so I literally just had to plug them into the motherboard.  

Never hurts to learn something new tho


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

any good videos or tutorials recommended for soldering with an rgh?  I've watched probably 50 but not sure if they are "good" haha


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 22, 2022)

The latest one is RGH3 and it doesn't require a glitch chip anymore. MrMario has a good video and I think moddedwarfare does as well. There's also xbox360hub.


----------



## MikeTheKnight2016 (Aug 22, 2022)

so after I solder the wires on to dump the nand with jr programmer...how do I de-solder them?


----------



## impeeza (Aug 22, 2022)

MikeTheKnight2016 said:


> so after I solder the wires on to dump the nand with jr programmer...how do I de-solder them?


The same way you solder it,  apply the iron and gentle pull the wire; if you really want, you can use a desolder pump to remove the excess of solder, but the less heat better.


----------

